# Bulk scrapping in ORKUT.



## nithinks (Jan 6, 2007)

hello members..

Is there any tool or the software using which i can send a particular scrap to all of my friends in orkut?


----------



## satyamy (Jan 6, 2007)

u can use compose message instead of scrap


----------



## nithinks (Jan 6, 2007)

no i want to use scrap only.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 6, 2007)

you can't!


----------



## anilmail17 (Jan 6, 2007)

visit my blog www.anilsoni.wordpresss.com you can found a javascript injection for scarp bombing there


----------



## nithinks (Jan 6, 2007)

anilmail17 said:
			
		

> visit my blog www.anilsoni.wordpresss.com you can found a javascript injection for scarp bombing there


thanks man... added to ur reputation!

link is not working....


----------



## anilmail17 (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry that was my fault. The correct link is www.anilsoni.wordpress.com


----------



## Pathik (Jan 7, 2007)

i think scrapboy shd do the thing....
also there r many scrap flooding javascripts available.....
check this out...
*insideorkut.com/search/label/Orkut Hacks
*insideorkut.blogspot.com/


----------



## blueshift (Jan 9, 2007)

anilmail17 said:
			
		

> you can found a javascript injection for scarp bombing there



He wants to send scraps to all his friends at once. Not to flood the 'victims' scrapbook.

pathiks, that Scrapboy seup is a huge 25MB d/l. I think that includes .NET framework.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah,Scrapboy setup includes the .NET framework...


----------



## anilmail17 (Jan 9, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> He wants to send scraps to all his friends at once. Not to flood the 'victims' scrapbook.
> 
> pathiks, that Scrapboy seup is a huge 25MB d/l. I think that includes .NET framework.



oops again my mistake


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2007)

whoopy_whale said:
			
		

> Yeah,Scrapboy setup includes the .NET framework...


wonder why they do so as now most users have .net installed and d/l it again ins'nt the best thing for dail-ups


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> wonder why they do so as now most users have .net installed and d/l it again ins'nt the best thing for dail-ups


mebbe they must b doing it so that average users can use it directly... w/o wondering wat the .net framework is.....
btw u can always use orkut cute 7.8 for that...


----------

